# ice cream / sorbet stabiliser cremodan



## jackingy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi

i have just got my hand on some cremodan ice cream/sorbet stabiliser for the first time, i have read about the product and also read recipes which uses it so i thoght i would give it a go and see if its any good.  Usually for an ice cream i would use egg yolks or pectin to stabilise it and for sorbets i have used pectin and also gelatin.

Just wondered if anyone has any tips they have picked up from using cremodan and also any ratios used?

thanks


----------

